# Making First Self Bow



## 131lol (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to make a long bow for the first time and id like tips and answers to a few questions. I was planning on cutting down probably an oak or maple (They grow in my woods) good for probably about 2 staves. I was going to rough one green stave so as to let it dry faster and try a hand at it within a month or two and leave the other to season more naturally. Can you give me any tips on this process? I've also noticed on youtube how people either back their bow with a strip of different wood or having made a bow out of two or three different woods. Is this done by just using wood glue and clamps and then you go through the process of bow making normally? Would wood strips at like home depot work for this since they sell strips of varying wood types? What is the best way to seal a bow? Varnish or some type of oil? And lastly, What size dowels would be best for arrows? Whats the normal diameter of an arrow? Thanks in advance for any help and reading this long question.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might get a better reply ,,in the traditional.. forum


----------

